# Do V's suffer with sunburn



## jordiw (May 22, 2010)

i was at a fun dog show to day when the judge said does he suffer from sunburn on his noes as it a paler skin, just wondering if the do and i need to keep an eye on it


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know what the "official" answer would be but we live in Central Florida, the home of Sunshine, and haven't noticed any sunburns on our babies. They like to lie in the sun until it gets too hot. Then they come inside to cool off, get a drink, then go outside again!!!


----------



## tgrove (Mar 5, 2009)

I am in south Florida and Bella doesn't seem to get a sunburn.

off topic:

Big Rick were did you get your V's I want another one


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, Big Rick has some beauties there! Thanks for setting me straight on the sunburn--I was always under the impression that their short coat failed to protect them (but not worried enough to put sunscreen on her, it's hard enough for me to get it on myself).


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

If we happen to go outdoors for long periods, I will put just a little sunscreen on my dog's nose. Not sure if it helps or not, but the Hawaiian sun can be a bit intense.


----------

